# quoique (musique)



## paulvial

Bonsoir 

Je voudrais faire appel aux musiciens du forum :

On m'indique "quoique " comme étant une indication de mouvement , tout comme "adagio, forte , andante "


Mais je ne  trouve pas confirmation de cette mesure sur le dictionnaire.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ou me mettre sur la bonne voie ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## IkenB

Bonsoir,

Malgré un passé fortement musical, je n'ai jamais entendu (ni vu) quoi que ce soit du genre (sans mauvais jeu de mots).

Cordialement,
IkenB.


----------



## Punky Zoé

y aurait-il un couac ?


----------



## paulvial

Punky Zoé said:


> y aurait-il un couac ?



oui , j'y ai pensé  aussi


----------



## paulvial

Je ne pense pas que ce soit pour la musique de " la danse des canards" non plus


----------



## JiPiJou

Certains musiciens du 20ème siècle ont donné des indications de ryhtme en français. Peut-être a-t-on vu sur une partition, par exemple, "_rapide quoique sans excès_" ou quelque chose de ce genre qui traduirait assez bien "ma non troppo".

C'est vraiment pour essayer de faire avancer le schmilblic !...


----------



## tilt

Pourrais-tu nous dire quel est ce "on" que tu cites, Paulvial ?
S'agit-il d'un site que nous pourrions consulter ?


----------



## Asmodée

Bien que j'aie reçu une formation musicale radicalement classique j'ai quand même été jusqu'à pousser le vice assez loin  et je n'ai jamais croisé ce terme non plus.

Très rarement utilisé, le terme _*quasi*_ existe et est peut être ce qui me semble le plus proche, mais en aucun cas il est utilisé seul comme indication de mouvement.

Pour les gens que ça intéresse voici un lien vers un lexique des termes musicaux (classiques uniquement dsl)

Plus de précisions aideraient effectivement à trouver une meilleure explication.


----------



## paulvial

tilt said:


> Pourrais-tu nous dire quel est ce "on" que tu cites, Paulvial ?
> S'agit-il d'un site que nous pourrions consulter ?




désolé pour le retard avec lequel je vous réponds


Non, en fait ce sont des annotations sur des feuilles de musique de Couperin 

(les détails me sont transmis par un professeur de musique japonais qui s'adresse à moi en espérant que mon français lui pourrait être utile  ) 

Il y a par exemple une autre annotation  : "cédez  "  qui d'après ce forum indiquerait   "réduire l'intensité "


----------



## paulvial

Asmodée said:


> Bien que j'aie reçu une formation musicale radicalement classique j'ai quand même été jusqu'à pousser le vice assez loin  et je n'ai jamais croisé ce terme non plus.
> 
> Très rarement utilisé, le terme _*quasi*_ existe et est peut être ce qui me semble le plus proche, mais en aucun cas il est utilisé seul comme indication de mouvement.
> 
> Pour les gens que ça intéresse voici un lien vers un lexique des termes musicaux (classiques uniquement dsl)
> 
> Plus de précisions aideraient effectivement à trouver une meilleure explication.


Merci Asmodée pour ce lexique 
et désolé pour le retard avec lequel je vous montre ma gratitude


----------



## paulvial

JiPiJou said:


> Certains musiciens du 20ème siècle ont donné des indications de ryhtme en français. Peut-être a-t-on vu sur une partition, par exemple, "_rapide quoique sans excès_" ou quelque chose de ce genre qui traduirait assez bien "ma non troppo".
> 
> C'est vraiment pour essayer de faire avancer le schmilblic !...


Merci aussi à vous Jipijou , de faire avancer le schmilblic


----------



## Punky Zoé

Étonnant pour du Couperin (et étonnamment moderne), on croirait du Satie, lui qui avait cassé les conventions en la matière...


----------



## tilt

paulvial said:


> désolé pour le retard avec lequel je vous réponds
> 
> 
> Non, en fait ce sont des annotations sur des feuilles de musique de Couperin
> 
> (les détails me sont transmis par un professeur de musique japonais qui s'adresse à moi en espérant que mon français lui pourrait être utile  )
> 
> Il y a par exemple une autre annotation  : "cédez  "  qui d'après ce forum indiquerait   "réduire l'intensité "


Quelles sont les annotations précédentes, alors ? Car pour moi, il ne fait aucun doute que _quoique _ne peut avoir de sens que par rapport à ce qui a été annoté avant.

Pour _cédez_, ceci me semble intéressant.


----------



## paulvial

tilt said:


> Quelles sont les annotations précédentes, alors ? Car pour moi, il ne fait aucun doute que _quoique _ne peut avoir de sens que par rapport à ce qui a été annoté avant.
> 
> Pour _cédez_, ceci me semble intéressant.


Merci de nouveau Tilt 

Malheureusement je n'ai rien d'autre à nous mettre sous la dent !


----------



## Nicomon

JiPiJou said:


> Certains musiciens du 20ème siècle ont donné des indications de ryhtme en français. Peut-être a-t-on vu sur une partition, par exemple, "_rapide quoique sans excès_" ou quelque chose de ce genre qui traduirait assez bien "ma non troppo".


 
Bonjour,

Je doute que ma petite contribution fasse avancer le fil, mais je crois que JiPiJou a vu juste.

J'ai trouvé « _largement, quoique assez vif_ » (je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cela veut dire ) parmi d'autres termes musicaux comme _quasi allegretto, andantino_, etc. 

Voir le # 38, sur *cette page*. Et en cliquant sur *score*, on découvre *cette partition*


----------



## paulvial

Merci Nicomon 
en effet "quoique vif" après largement est un peu ambigu pour moi ,mais je ne suis pas musicien ....
En fait je viens de recevoir une clarification : l'annotation est en fait " quoique mesure " 
J'en conclus donc que le compositeur voulait peut être donner le choix du tempo au musicien : jouer quelle que soit la mesure ...


----------



## Asmodée

paulvial said:


> Merci Nicomon
> en effet "quoique vif" après largement est un peu ambigu pour moi ,mais je ne suis pas musicien ....



_Largement quoique vif _ne me parait pas ambigu, en effet _Largement_ peut entrainer un certaine lourdeur, pas seulement au niveau du tempo mais aussi de l'attaque et la résonance des notes. La précision _quoique vif_ est donc très importante ici car elle insiste sur le fait de ne par trop marquer cette rondeur de son et cette légère liberté à tirer le tempo en arrière qu'implique le _largement_. La pièce doit donc ici être jouée largement mais avec une légère anticipation sur le tempo, une attaque précise et une résonance modérée (plus facile à dire qu'à faire )



paulvial said:


> En fait je viens de recevoir une clarification : l'annotation est en fait " quoique mesure "
> J'en conclus donc que le compositeur voulait peut être donner le choix du tempo au musicien : jouer quelle que soit la mesure ...



Ne serait-ce pas plutôt "_quoique mesur*é*_" auquel cas ce serait là aussi en complément à une indication d'allure qui implique aussi une certaine liberté vis-à-vis du tempo du type "_entraînant quoique mesuré_"_. _La précision "_quoique mesuré_" indiquerait justement de ne pas prendre cette liberté vis-à-vis du tempo.


----------



## paulvial

Asmodée, voilà une réponse très complète ,  qui me laisse pantois et très reconnaissant 
Il me reste maintenant à expliquer tout ça en japonais , alors je laisse deviner le résultat final pour les musiciens japonais !


----------

